# Land Rover to replace Defender in 2015...



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-14726189

Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that, if it keeps the brand alive, then great. But I do love the original defenders, ever since I was a lad, by Best mate's Dad always had one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it's time for a change and I like it.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Showshine said:


> I think it's time for a change and I like it.


True that! And as long as the do it justice in the design. Unlike that Ford "Capri" that was mooted a while back...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

McClane said:


> True that! And as long as the do it justice in the design. Unlike that Ford "Capri" that was mooted a while back...


Exactly right mate :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks fugly to me and there have been a million and one "new Defender" stories but this looks fairly convincing.

TBH with top band RFL, 27 mpg yet only 122bhp, and a worrying habit of corroding even when new, it could do with an update! Still love ours to bits though.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Looks fugly to me and there have been a million and one "new Defender" stories but this looks fairly convincing.
> 
> TBH with top band RFL, 27 mpg yet only 122bhp, and a worrying habit of corroding even when new, it could do with an update! Still love ours to bits though.


I dont think theres more of a manly car around..... :thumb: But no very pretty...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Go to move with the times the current one is a shed!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Go to move with the times the current one is a shed!


It's a shed for good reason though, it's a proper work-horse. New one looks pretty but I suspect it may be fragile by comparison. Time will tell.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

DampDog said:


> It's a shed for good reason though, it's a proper work-horse. New one looks pretty but I suspect it may be fragile by comparison. Time will tell.


WAS a proper work horse things these days are better...kind off lol

some of the Defender's are awesome looking though

like this!!  i would have one no questions if it was like that..


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Go to move with the times the current one is a shed!


Our shed is very good in snow and ice, tows anything and is brilliant off road.

Big up sheds! Off to creosote mine...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Our shed is very good in snow and ice, tows anything and is brilliant off road.
> 
> Big up sheds! Off to creosote mine...


Glad you dont take opinions too heart mate :thumb:

Now get back to the touch ups on the wood


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> Looks fugly to me and there have been a million and one "new Defender" stories but this looks fairly convincing.
> 
> TBH with top band RFL, 27 mpg yet only 122bhp, and a worrying habit of corroding even when new, it could do with an update! Still love ours to bits though.


Looks lovely! I love that the flaps at the front under the windscreen are the "air vents" (unless yours is a post 2007). The sideways facing bench seats were a bit weird on long Journeys.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

There's gonna be a lot of haters for this car but I'm not one of them, I think it looks pretty good, people will say it'll be terrible off road and disintegrate at the first sign of mud but do you think Land Rover would design a vehicle like that? 

The current Range Rover is just as good off road as any of the previous generations but it's better on the road, has more luxuries and when it comes to styling it's still the same basic shape that it always was, it just looks more modern. They'll probably do the same thing with this new Defender, it'll still be a workhorse at heart but it'll be better on the road, more efficient and it'll gain more creature comforts and technology like the terrain response system which should enhance it's off road ability rather than hinder it as it'll still have all the same off road stuff it always had, it'll just be electronically controlled, and when it comes to styling they'll probably do the same they've done with the rest of the Land Rover range.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

McClane said:


> Looks lovely! I love that the flaps at the front under the windscreen are the "air vents" (unless yours is a post 2007). The sideways facing bench seats were a bit weird on long Journeys.


It's the current model with the TDCi engine (yep - basically a Transit unit!) and the vents are just fake! The giveaway is the bonnet bump. It has aircon, heated seats, ABS, TCS, a hifi system you can just about hear, a heated windscreen and half leather so is an attempt at being comfy! It's not really but it's a cracking machine in our humble and skint (it's a bit pricey to run!) opinion!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> It's the current model with the TDCi engine (yep - basically a Transit unit!) and the vents are just fake! The giveaway is the bonnet bump. It has aircon, heated seats, ABS, TCS, a hifi system you can just about hear, a heated windscreen and half leather so is an attempt at being comfy! It's not really but it's a cracking machine in our humble and skint (it's a bit pricey to run!) opinion!


Nice! Yeah, servicing all the transmission and differentially bits when they get to a certain age is eeeeeeeeexpensive so I hear.

I'd quite fancy an ex-military one if I had the spare cash/space kicking about.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

You are completely right there - we are due for the 40k service soon. Main dealer price? £606!!!!!!!

I'm going to an Indy LR specialist and getting it done for £350.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

> Total replacement will be needed by 2015, when new regulations regarding crash safety for pedestrians will render the current design obsolete.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Rover_Defender

Just how much will this effect the new design?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

It has already been re-classified as a commercial vehicle across the range. This has halved the RFL (not for ours though DAMMIT!!). It also seems to escape the usual crash regulations which is why it's not sold in the USA. They have no airbags at all!

Still it's a solid lump and unless you roll one, most things just bounce off.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Shame really! Hope they can keep the "icon" going!

Ours!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Still it's a solid lump and *unless you roll one*, most things just bounce off.


A friend of mine knows all about that, he lost most of his front teeth when when another friend of his managed to turn his Defender over on a country lane.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Unfortunately the EU have been screwing the Defender since 2007...emmisions, seating, peadestrian safety....There is no better than the 300TDI, i'm currently running on 71p per litre Veg oil and have done EVERY service minor/major maintenance myself. Not the least bit comfortable or refined but 100% reliable, cheap and imo the best vehicle on the road.


































in case you've not seen it:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Strothow and Raife - Lovely examples you both have! The current version we have is definitely pricey to run but we think its worth it. They get under your skin like no other vehicle.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i badly want a defender. 

what are they like as an everyday vehicle?


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Strothow and Raife - Lovely examples you both have! The current version we have is definitely pricey to run but we think its worth it. They get under your skin like no other vehicle.


For sure.... i considered a new one but decided i wanted a vehicle i could abuse without feeling bad so got an xc90 for the long journeys and comfort but my defender is still my surf vehicle.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Deano said:


> i badly want a defender.
> 
> what are they like as an everyday vehicle?


I love mine and if i didnt need to do the Devon to London trip once a month would have it as my only vehicle. It accelerates well, visibility and parking are great and easy and I get around 30mpg from mine. No garage costs as the 300tdi is super easy to maintain too.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Deano said:


> i badly want a defender.
> 
> what are they like as an everyday vehicle?


We had to get the 110 as we have a family - TBH we are amazed at how useful it is as a family wagon. Loads of space (ours has 5 seats so a MASSIVE boot), you can sling anything in it, visibility is superb and you know it'll go anywhere. The engine in ours is the TDCi unit - 122bhp and 266lbs-ft - definitely NOT quick but it moves along fairly well. The 6 speed box also makes it more relaxed on quicker roads. Ours has a few little comforts - electric windows (!), heated screen, aircon, TCS, ABS, heated seats, etc which help make it a bit more civilised but it's still far from luxurious! All engines are fairly good IMO from 200TDi to the current TDCi unit.

They are a labour of love though - the MUST be well looked after - I've already had to rub down and respray the rear bumper/crossmember and have also Waxoyled it myself underneath. They aren't well corrosion proofed which seems odd to most! Turning circle is comical on ours (think QE2) but that's a lot to do with the amazing wheel articulation.

They seemed to be loved by everyone too (except Jap 4x4 owners...) which is always nice. Another plus is that they lose hardly ANY money at all. Budget high for fuel, main dealer servicing is a bit of a joke (we'll be using an Indy for our next one) and the tax on the newer ones is pretty savage. But they really do get under your skin and you end up liking them far more than is healthy for a lump of metal.

Oh and for surfing - straps on the grab rails and it'll take a 8ft board (wife's - the other is my 6ft quad) *inside* the roof!










The BMW is our high speed mile muncher of course - they complement each other very well (the BM is APPALLING on anything other than tarmac...!).


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Deano said:


> i badly want a defender.
> 
> what are they like as an everyday vehicle?


****ing slow, noisy, harsh, uncomfortable.

Brilliant though!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It will be a sad day when production stops. Guess it will keep 2nd hand prices high though. Love mine to bits, its my every day car and having fittted a galvanised chassis & bulkhead im in no rush to change it...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks very smart indeed :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Excellent - we have two 300TDIs, a TD5 and a TDCi on DW. Any more to add?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Excellent - we have two 300TDIs, a TD5 and a TDCi on DW. Any more to add?


200 :wave:


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

i think the concept for the most part looks awesome just needs the front rejigging around the lights and grill area, imho.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I had an M reg 300TDI 110. It started as a pickup and I had a hard top put on it. I used it when I was a very keen angler.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Excellent - we have two 300TDIs, a TD5 and a TDCi on DW. Any more to add?


I had a 19J TD a few years ago now, add me to the "Love them" pile. Will have another when I can afford to have 2 cars...


----------

